# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  happy ramadhan

## Soegianto

Bila dalam kata perbuatan tergores salah dan khilaf, dgn segala kerendahan hati terucap mhn maaf setulus2nya. Selamat menunaikan ibadah puasa Ramadhan.
1437H-2016😇

----------


## Williamc

Met menunaikan ibadah puasa ya all

----------


## Soegianto

Saurrr 
saurrrr
saurrrrrrr
saurrrrrrrrrrrr
 :Wave:

----------


## Refino

Happy ramadhan all

----------


## LDJ

Selamat menjalankan ibadah puasa bagi teman2. Mohon maaf lahir bathin yah

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Mohon maaf lahir bathin... semoga semua dapat menjalankan ibadah puasa dengan baik sampai kepada hari kemenangan... Aminnnn

----------


## ipaul888

selamat menunaikan ibadah puasa bagi yang merayakan

----------


## Soegianto

Hari ke 1 ...mulusssss

----------


## Soegianto

Saurrrrrrr

----------


## pieth

> Saurrrrrrr


Waduh om soegi jadi beduk nya nih yah reminder sahur hehehehehe

----------


## Ady

Semoga semua dapat menjalankan ibadah puasa dengan baik sampai kepada hari kemenangan
Mohon maaf lahir batin
Aminnnn

----------


## Soegianto

> Waduh om soegi jadi beduk nya nih yah reminder sahur hehehehehe


Biar ramaiiii om pieth
hari ke 2..... Masih mulussss

----------


## pieth

> Biar ramaiiii om pieth
> hari ke 2..... Masih mulussss


Hehehe



selamat menunaikan ibadah puasa kepada teman dan master2 yang menjalankan

----------


## Soegianto

Kayaknya sih kepagian nih tpi sdh bangun terus bgmn dong 
teriakin aja saur saur saurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :Rofl:

----------


## Soegianto

Saurrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Sauuurrrrrrrrrr sauurrrrrr

----------


## Soegianto

> Sauuurrrrrrrrrr sauurrrrrr


Hahahaha asikkk ada teman nya....
saurrrrrr

----------


## Soegianto

:Focus: Saurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
semangat....
hayooooo
semangat puasa buat yg muslim
dan buat semua semangat buka forum ....
hayoooooo :Playball:

----------


## Soegianto

Bangun
bangun
yg puasa saurrr
yg gak puasa joging
bangunnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## Soegianto

Bangunnnnnnn
saurrrrr
olah ragaaaaaaa
kuras fiterrrrrrrrrr :Focus:

----------


## cah_feikoi

dari pada kita diem yuk liat foto2 ikan nih http://feikoi.com/kategori-111-spesi...pril-2016.html

----------


## Soegianto

Bangun...saur...
lanjut mr cah......semangat

----------


## Soegianto

selamat berbuka puasa.........13 mnt lagi.....siap siap :Drum:

----------


## Soegianto

Saurrr semangat :Playball:

----------


## LDJ

Dikit lagi berbukaaa..

----------


## Soegianto

> Dikit lagi berbukaaa..


Lagi buka lupa on om

----------


## Soegianto

Semangat hayo semangat

----------


## Soegianto

Assalamualaikum.Wr.Wb.
بِسْــــــــمِ اللَّــہ الرَّحْمَــــــانِ الرَّحِيـــــــم
Bismillahir Rahmanir Rahim

Hari ini adalah hari terakhir dari 10 hari pertama puasa Ramadhan, dan besok akan masuk pada 10 hari kedua puasa Ramadhan.

Di dalam hadist dari Abu Hurairah Radhiyallahu Anhu meriwayatkan Rasullulah Shallallahu’alaihi Wasallam bersabda :

“Awal bulan Ramadhan adalah Rahmah, pertengahannya Maghfirah dan akhirnya Itqun Minan Nar (pembebasan dari api neraka)”

Pada sepuluh hari kedua puasa Ramadhan Allah Subhannahu Wa Ta’ala membukakan pintu magfirah atau ampunan yang seluas-luasnya.

Perbanyaklah doa serta memohon ampunan kepada Allah Subhannahu Wa Ta’ala di sepuluh hari kedua puasa Ramadhan.

Dengan memohon segala dosa-dosa yang telah kita lakukan di masa lalu diampuni dan dibebaskan dari hukuman.

Oleh karenanya jangan sampai melewatkan hari-hari penuh ampunan yang telah dijanjikan oleh Allah Subhannahu Wa Ta’ala dengan sia-sia. 

Perbanyaklah melakukan sholat malam, berdoa dan berdzikir, karena pada 10 hari kedua Ramadhan yang merupakan kesempatan yang diberikan oleh Allah Subhannahu Wa Ta’ala untuk mengurangi dosa-dosa yang telah kita perbuat. 

Dengan memohon ampunan dengan tulus dan bersungguh-sungguh serta bertobat dari hati yang terdalam Insya Allah pasti mendapatkan ampunan-Nya.

Semoga Bermanfa'at...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Assalamualaikum.Wr.Wb.
> بِسْــــــــمِ اللَّــہ الرَّحْمَــــــانِ الرَّحِيـــــــم
> Bismillahir Rahmanir Rahim
> 
> Hari ini adalah hari terakhir dari 10 hari pertama puasa Ramadhan, dan besok akan masuk pada 10 hari kedua puasa Ramadhan.
> 
> Di dalam hadist dari Abu Hurairah Radhiyallahu Anhu meriwayatkan Rasullulah Shallallahu’alaihi Wasallam bersabda :
> 
> “Awal bulan Ramadhan adalah Rahmah, pertengahannya Maghfirah dan akhirnya Itqun Minan Nar (pembebasan dari api neraka)”
> ...


Alhamdulilah... amin

----------


## Soegianto

Bangun pagi ku trrus.................

----------


## Soegianto

Saur 
buka forum
lihat threat
semangat.....
leleng koi lelang koi hayooooo :Clap2:

----------


## Soegianto

:Director:  :Director:  :Director: Saurrrrrrrr
bangunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :Horn:

----------


## Soegianto

> Saurrrrrrrr
> bangunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


masih sama :Clap2:

----------


## Soegianto

> masih sama


Masih idem  :Dance:

----------


## Soegianto

Saurrr :Bathbaby: siap siap kerja

----------


## Soegianto

Setangah lap masih setengah putaran hayoo semangat

----------


## Soegianto

> masih sama


 :Biggrin1:

----------


## Soegianto

Krn jaringan kelewat 1 x
sekarang mulai lebih awal 
bangun bangun bka forum kois :Sorry:

----------


## Soegianto

hayoooooo semangat .... :Drum:

----------


## Soegianto

Bangunn bangun bangun

----------


## Soegianto

Kopi susu kopi susuuu

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Kopi susu kopi susuuu


Susunya anget ga om ??

----------


## LDJ

Om Soegi paling raji bulan puasa ini  :Thumb:

----------


## Soegianto

> Susunya anget ga om ??


Bisa di stel  panas hangat atau dinginnya sesuai request

----------


## Soegianto

> Om Soegi paling raji bulan puasa ini


Biar ramai forum ya :Director: hahahaha :Drum:

----------


## Soegianto

Start lagi bangun yuk hayoooooooo bangunnnn

----------


## Soegianto

Hayoooooo
bangun ............
 :Flock:

----------


## Soegianto

Bangun bangun cek kolam cuci filter terus saurrrrrr :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Soegianto

Bangunnnnnnnnnnnnn
saurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr bisa double porsi

----------


## Soegianto

Hayo hayo tinggal sedikit hari lagi yg puasa seamngat.....
jagan makan lagi sdh tutup jam nya :Sleep:

----------


## Soegianto

Saur terakhir ,,,hayo bangun

----------


## Soegianto

Akhirnya sampai juga di hari kemenangan
TAQOBBALLAHUMINNAWA MINKUM
minal aidin wal faidzin mohon maaf lahir bathin
selamat hari raya idul fitri 1437H
soegianto dan keluarga

----------

